# springy-freakin-fresh...(((TEAL EYES))) tut...



## amberenees (Apr 15, 2009)

sOoOO... i had been asked to do a tut on this lOOkie... it my first tut on my first official FOTD, lol... hope i did well.. i try to stay away from listing brushes because i feel it sometimes limits people and makes 'em feel like 'oh gosh i have to use that brush' (((NOT TRUE)))... if you must know-just ask... i messed w/ my cam settings a little so you could really see where i was placing my foundation and concealer so the color in some pixies lOOks a lil crazy...

studio fix fluid NC15
select cover up NW25
MSF Natural medium
Strobe Liquid
Bare Canvas paint
Teal Pigment
Steamy, Plumage, Carbon
Dazzlelash
Penultimate
smolder
peacocked
perfect topping
mouthwatering

here goes nothin...

start off w/ a clean moisturiezd face...






take some studio fix fluid & a pump or two of strope liquid... take you're 187-mix the two together and stipple it all ova your face...





smoothe it out baby-head...





conceal... i use select cover up NW25 (several shades darker then my foundation) the reason being is i have lots of scaring which is much lighter then the rest of my face so it helps even it out... you'll see it here on my forehead, side of my nose, and under my eyes...





blend it all together... and finish w/ some msf natural---all over





take some bare canvas and apply it from lid to brow bone...





mix some teal piggie w/ fix plus til its nice and pasty... then apply to lid





blend the edges out...





add some plumage to the outer v





use steamy to blend out the edges of the teal piggie... going into the crease





just above the crease but staying below the brow bone take the lighter color from lightsweep shadester and blend...





to slightly darken up the outer v add some carbon...





take you're penultimate liner and line the top lashes (((however you'd like))) and add a brow highlight...











take a gel liner and line the top and bottom of you're browzies then fill them w/ powder... (forgot to take a pic w/ browzies filled in)





then add some peacocked softsparkle eye pencil to you're lower lash line and some smolder to you're water line...











take somer perfect topping to highlight cheek bones and contour you're cheekies... i used an orang-ey brown one from a smash box pallet...





add some dazzle lash... n mouth watering to lippies... and you're pretty much dunskii!!!
















dOn't fOrget to get yOu're weave right...lOl...















second grade smiles are sOoOoOo necessary...










hope you specktrites found this helpful... lemme know...


----------



## Asela88 (Apr 15, 2009)

sooo beautifull..i love teal eyeshadow


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 15, 2009)

What a pretty thing you are.  I would kill to be able to do liner like you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 15, 2009)

Great tut!! Very pretty look


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 15, 2009)

very nice! ur such a cutie!


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice i love it!!


----------



## amberenees (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_sooo beautifull..i love teal eyeshadow_

 
teal eye-shadOw is definately a fave of mine!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_What a pretty thing you are. I would kill to be able to do liner like you._

 
practice.practice.practice-best advise i can give...do it when you have no makeup on and nothing else to do...that way if you mess up you can just clean it off w/ a make up wipe and start fresh!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great tut!! Very pretty look_

 





 glad it was helpful!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_very nice! ur such a cutie!_

 
you're tOO sweet!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Nice i love it!!_

 
thankies!!!

lOve the feedback ladies...
you all made me blush w/ you're super nice cOmments!!!
thanks a billi!!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 29, 2009)

LOLLLL i love that super huge smile , its too cute . thanks for the tut


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 29, 2009)

ooohhh i LOOOOOVVVEE this!!!  I love teals and your tutorial is sooo easy to follow and the finished look is freaking gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for sharing this, I'm going to try this look!!!


----------



## amberenees (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_LOLLLL i love that super huge smile , its too cute . thanks for the tut_

 
thanksies!!!
i love second grade smiles...
they're my absOlute fave!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_ooohhh i LOOOOOVVVEE this!!! I love teals and your tutorial is sooo easy to follow and the finished look is freaking gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for sharing this, I'm going to try this look!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm glad it was helpful...
if yOu (((or anyone else))) tries this lOOk... please let me know how it turns out... or post a pixie!!!


----------



## driz69 (May 1, 2009)

Me likey. Wish i had some teal pigment i would do this look tomorrow


----------



## gracetre123 (May 1, 2009)

you just tell me what products are going to be in my cart on my next mac purchase...thanks...thats exactly the combo that I was looking for!!!


----------



## M (May 6, 2009)

This is gorgeous!!


----------



## divinetriangle (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful!!  I hope one day I'll be able to apply eye liner the way you do!  Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## astrank (May 20, 2009)

Gorgeous - thanks!


----------



## Jaim (May 20, 2009)

Good job, thanks for this!


----------



## amberenees (May 22, 2009)

thanks...
& practice makes perfect w/ the liner!!!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

cute look


----------



## kalesha (Sep 1, 2009)

great job! I'll be trying this soon


----------



## ivuschka (Sep 3, 2009)

great


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 4, 2009)

You look sooo pretty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just love teal, aqua & turquoise colors. Great job!​


----------

